
Show HN: Searchly – Search smartly on mobile - zpatel
http://micronest.com/searchly
======
zpatel
I have implemented this with the aim of providing a "search assistant" type
feature which would highlight the (socially) "most liked" links as well as a
summarized info (which will get very useful over time) as more and more users
use it.

The mobile users would no more be required to dig out the information through
the search results or inadvertently click the ads that fill the mobile screen.

~~~
zpatel
please checkout the web link that has a video of the app as well.

